

The controversial Bubble video has yet more controversy! Stolen! - agentbleu
http://www.myplaylist.biz/music/watch-now.php?ref=2920
More controversy the bubble video was remade from the ground up in less than 2 minutes flat! Beat that! Those guys who made version 1.0 and 1.1 are so Web1.0 <p>Lane Hartwell eat your heart out. 
The Richter Scales bloggers also eat your heart out. controversial <p>LOL
======
agentbleu
The controversial Bubble video called 1.0 took months to make only to fall
foul of controversy and a takedown as Lane Hartwell complained via her
attorney that her photo (that she was already paid for) had not been credited.
The Richter Scales bloggers then remixed into version web1.1 and this time
went to great lengths to credit all the photos and remove that crappy Lane
Hartwell photo with all its baggage.

But now to top the lot the new boys on the block have stolen the soundtrack
and have recompiled the entire thing, in a web 2.0 application called
Myplaylist that took them less than 2 minutes to make 'don't laugh' (you gotta
just love Web2.0 gadgets) and are now being sued by every one under the planet
for copyleft infringement, plagiarism, blasphemy, and sodomy.

